# 1995 suzuki outboard jet...



## c1gator (Jul 31, 2014)

I came across a suziki 35 jet probably a 55 power head...Just wondering if anyone has ever owned one...I am gonna stick it on a 16/52 G3...I had a 40 hp johnson jet on a 16' about ten years ago, and it did just fine, but I know nothing about the zuki's....any info would be great on this motor and set up...thanks


----------



## Djknyork (Jul 31, 2014)

A buddy runs one on his 18/60 and he gets around just fine in skinny water. Not breaking any speed records but I'd imagine it would move your 16/52 fine. IMO they're strong motors.


----------



## c1gator (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks...I appreciate the reply


----------



## c1gator (Aug 6, 2014)

Any one else have any experience with this particular engine...thanks


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 7, 2014)

Not this engine in particular, but I have a 1994 Johnson 50/35 on a Tracker Sportsman 1648. Boat has .125" aluminun floor and extended bow deck, and 2 group 27 batteries. Does well and I get 29-30mph with 2 people, cooler and fishing gear. Get in the lmid-upper 20's with 3 people, 5 bags of decoys, 6 gallons of gas, guns and hunting gear. Hope this helps.


----------



## c1gator (Aug 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362580#p362580 said:


> BigTerp » 07 Aug 2014, 08:47[/url]"]Not this engine in particular, but I have a 1994 Johnson 50/35 on a Tracker Sportsman 1648. Boat has .125" aluminun floor and extended bow deck, and 2 group 27 batteries. Does well and I get 26-27mph with 2 people, cooler and fishing gear. Get in the lower 20's with 3 people, 4 bags of decoys, 10 gallons of gas, guns and hunting gear. Hope this helps.


Thanks buddy, the more I read, the more I am thinking it will be just fine...thank you


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 8, 2014)

Just make sure it is 35 at the jet, otherwise it would be closer to 25. If it is 35 and mechanically sound it should do good for you.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362626#p362626 said:


> c1gator » Yesterday, 3:42 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362580#p362580 said:
> ...



No problem. I'm guessing your 1652 G3 weighs a bit more than my Tracker Sportsman 1648? But to be clear, I wouldn't want to run anything bigger than the 50/35 jet I have on mine now. 25+mph's is PLENTY for me running the shallow rocky river that I run.


----------



## c1gator (Nov 7, 2014)

Well I finally got it going and it is not what I expected....I am not sure if I am getting all the rpms as I have not hooked up the tach, but as it is wide open it will run about 20 mph with just me in it....I checked the gate and it stays in the locked position when under power...I know it should do better than what it is doing...I also raised the motor aobut a 1/4" higher than the back of the boat....If ya'll can think of anything obvious other than the rpm's (as far as the pump is concerned) please let me know...I will try and check the rpm's this weekend....


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a Grumman 1649 with a 1994 suzuki 40/28 and it gets me on plane with another person (who weighs about 300) and me about 210. Its not going to win any races but it sure does the job. Idk why yours isn't doing what your expecting of it but make sure your have everything set at the right heights and whatnot.


----------



## Djknyork (Nov 9, 2014)

Did you verify that it's a 55 power head? Your performace sounds like a 35 power head which would give you around 25 at the pump. Just my opinion


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 9, 2014)

If you can post a pic of the motor on your boat that would help alot. 20mph isnt really bad. IMO as long as your getting on plane you should be okay for shallow water.


----------



## c1gator (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## c1gator (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 10, 2014)

I would bring it up another 1/4 to 3/4 of a inch but do it a quarter inch at a time with some strips of wood and see if that helps. That could be why your getting all the spray up the transom.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 10, 2014)

Needs a new impeller , looks like it's been sharpened a lot. Looks like it's a large series jet so it should be 55hp at the jet unless the impellers a 6 5/8 or 6 5/8CB. Then it could be a 55hp at the powerhead. Could probably be raised it up some.


----------



## c1gator (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey rude I appreciate your input...The main thing I am trying to figure out is why I am only getting 4000 rpm's...Mechanic says jet pump, but I kind of think if the impeller was bad or worn out that the rpm's would go ...


----------



## mphelle (Nov 15, 2014)

The Suzuki 55/35 uses the large pump with a 6 7/8 impeller, a healthy powerhead should spin it around 52-5300rpm and push your jon around 28-30. Looks like the pump has been marinating in salt/brackish water, I would pull the steel exhaust tube from the pump and check for holes, it would cause a loss of pump pressure and also restrict the flow of exhaust.


----------



## c1gator (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you mphelle...Are you geting my emails? The exhaust tube has been replaced....However I did noticed at the bottom of the grate two big holes if you look in the pictures you can see them...One on each side, looks like they came that way for some reason...One of them has been siliconed, the other is not....Could that be my culprit? Also does the exhaust tube just get tapped in there the best you can get it, because it did come out when I was running it on the hose...I tapped it back in there with a block of wood and a hammer....What about leaks in the grate itself? should that be sealed up tight with silicone or a gasket? There is also two holes I noticed in the front of the jet that seem like they were there from the factory...One is a smaller hole that is just below the aluminum plate (looks like some sort of adaptor plate) and the other one is above that on the original motor and it is mouch bigger, maybe 5/16" and they both pee water....thanks I really appreciate you guys trying to help me out with this


----------



## LarryMc (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you checked to see if the carburetor throttle plates are opening fully? I agree with Lil' Blue Rude, you need a new impeller. If it were mine, I'd also replace the liner. The holes you see on the side of the foot are for the bolts that hold the liner in. Looks to me like they are missing.


----------



## c1gator (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you Larry...What is nagging at me is if the liner is bad and the imnpeller is bad would that cause me to not be able to reach my targeted 5200 rpm's...I am only getting 4000...Can a bad liner and bad impeller hold my motor back...I always thought it was the opposite (it would rev higher)....Thank you


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 15, 2014)

The exhaust should have a U bolt that goes from the inside of the exhaust tube through the pump and held in place by t nuts on the outside of the pump I have seen people tap the holes and use 2 bolts and some Loctite to hold the exhaust tube in place. From what I read on outboard jets the 50hp model used the 6 5-/8 and the 65hp used the 6 7/8 impeller.
If your liners not bolted down in your shoe there is a chance it's getting pulled up enough to be rubbing the impeller. Probably not put it could happen.


----------



## LarryMc (Nov 15, 2014)

c1gator said:


> Thank you Larry...What is nagging at me is if the liner is bad and the imnpeller is bad would that cause me to not be able to reach my targeted 5200 rpm's...I am only getting 4000...Can a bad liner and bad impeller hold my motor back...I always thought it was the opposite (it would rev higher)....Thank you



Under normal conditions, a worn liner and impeller would let the motor over rev. More than likely, there is something else keeping the motor from revving to 5200. Could be several things, from a dead plug or power pack to carb problems. I would suggest that you make sure that the carb throttle plates are opening fully when the throttle control is at WOT. Also make sure that all the plugs are firing.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 15, 2014)

Another thing to check along with the carbs opening up would be the timing to see if it's advancing with the throttle. I've seen motors with stiff timing linkages that wouldn't advance fully and the motor wouldn't run right on top end.


----------



## c1gator (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your input...I found a mechanic and I will reprt back my findings, hopefully it is not to terrible.....


----------



## c1gator (Dec 1, 2014)

Well first off I want to thank everyone for trying to help me get this thing running....It basically turned out to be some shotty wiring....Now that it is running properly it performs EXACTLY AS MPHELLE said it would...Jumps on plane quick, and I got it up to 30 mph in deep water with some wind....It turns 5300 just like he said also....I took it out yesterday to test it and figured I would carry some fishing poles just in case it ran good...I managed to limit out on redfish (twice) and I brought home a few trout to boot...Will try and post up some photos later...Just for old time sakes I managed to get stuck for an hour also...Wouldn't be fishing if I did not get stuck.....Thank you all once again for your help....


----------



## mphelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Good to hear you have it running as it should, and it sounds like you found a real mechanic. If you haven't already, make sure to properly install and retain the exhaust tube with the u-bolt as was mentioned earlier by blue rude.


----------



## c1gator (Dec 1, 2014)

I forgot about that, thank you...I am trying to picture how a regular u-bolt will work, I will look at it closer when I get home.....


----------



## mphelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Items 16 and 17, sort of a squared off u.

https://outboardjets.com/download/large_series/large_series_jet_drives_models/MODEL%20T50,65.pdf


----------



## c1gator (Dec 2, 2014)

That makes it a little more clear sir, thanks...For some reason mine had JB weld on the side of the pump, so I am guessing I just need to grind that out and drill two small holes in the exhaust pipe and bolt it on....


----------



## mphelle (Dec 2, 2014)

You could but then the two holes that are already drilled in the tube could be donating pump pressure to the exhaust. It would be best to remove the tube, drill out the holes in the pump, then reinstall the tube while inserting a pick to align the holes. Best to use the part from OBJ but stainless bolts will work, just harder to reach up in the tube.


----------



## c1gator (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is a picture of the reds and trout I caught Sunday


----------

